

Ask HN: Does anybody need freelance front end developer? Hire me - osenar

Hello guys!<p>I am freelance web designer and front end developer seeking for work, since school is over. I have too much free time and I want to do something productive.<p>I love to work in Photoshop for creating designs and coding in Sublime Text. I enjoy using Twitter Bootstrap or just code from scratch.<p>See my latest work:<p>- Webdesign: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;7aVaPMd.png<p>- Web application: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;e8jsIH4.png<p>- Phone application: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;fCl5nnK.png<p>I have a lot more examples but for now I can&#x27;t show them publicly.<p>If you have work or any qestions for me, just hit me up at miha@vidakvic.si<p>Thanks!
======
osenar
Clickables:

\- Webdesign: [http://i.imgur.com/7aVaPMd.png](http://i.imgur.com/7aVaPMd.png)

\- Web application:
[http://i.imgur.com/e8jsIH4.png](http://i.imgur.com/e8jsIH4.png)

\- Phone application:
[http://i.imgur.com/fCl5nnK.png](http://i.imgur.com/fCl5nnK.png)

------
zachlatta
Do you have any working examples rather than screenshots?

~~~
osenar
Yeah now I got some links:

\- [http://vidakovic.si/callscheduler/](http://vidakovic.si/callscheduler/)

\- [http://vidakovic.si/enyo/](http://vidakovic.si/enyo/)

\- [http://vidakovic.si/skillplus/](http://vidakovic.si/skillplus/)

\- [http://vidakovic.si/edure/](http://vidakovic.si/edure/)

Contact me at miha@vidakovic.si

